# SUNDAY Show and Tell time...11/24/13 Thanksgiving week



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

UHere it is again...SUNDAY. The week of Thanksgiving and the "BLACK FRIDAY" madness.

This upcoming week has always been a bike hunting adventure for many of us. Travelling to see friends and family and the chance to see what bike or bikes are in our extended families attics, basements, sheds, or barns. I don't have many elderly family around anymore but, always enjoyed the time with the family members from the turn of the century and prewar era. Many of us have found some or best finds during the holidays.  And some great stories to go along with the find.
But, more importantly it is the time we get to spend with our family and friends and being thankful. OH and deep fried turkey

But, this past week of searching and locating, haggling and bringing home those hard to find relics is what this thread is all about.
So, please, lets see what everyone has picked up in the past week. Please include pictures and a story of the quest.
Whether it be bike related or not, a find is a find regardless.

To all those that are travelling this holiday week, please be safe and enjoy your family.....and always keep one eye open for the next weeks find.

Was a slow week this past week for me.
I did manage to find another 1957 Hornet for my collection. Had picked up a pretty poor condition one a few weeks ago, knowing that it was only a donor bike. Even though I knew finding another to help the rebuild was going to be difficult....I just got lucky on this one.







Also picked up a set of painted / black pinstriped S7s for a future project. 









Oh and a prewar girls 1939 Columbia frame (slightly bent front fork)....thanks mruiz


----------



## jpromo (Nov 24, 2013)

After a dry summer, it's been a busy couple weeks of bicycle buying.. of course when it's getting awful cold and I don't have the gumption to spend enough time in the garage to make sense of it all..

I traded a too-nice wedge for one that will better suit my patina needs:





Then I picked this beauty up off craigslist. I didn't need it but it was a great deal. Original aluminum truss rods and handlebars. Chainguard present. Base model so no headlight to buy. I think it's a '36.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jason, I now you hated doing a trade for a more patina'd wedge light but, you picked a nice match for the Firestone your doing.

Aluminum frames haven't reached my shop yet...one day I'll have a nice matching pair of Silver Kings...one day. But, I may have to sell a number of my middleweights to get enough to afford them....that will be tough.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 24, 2013)

I was glad to make the trade! Mine was a postwar in very nice condition so it made a perfect, even-up trade toward this well-loved but solid prewar one here. It was made to be.

Now begins the long wait until spring when I can make some actual project progress, instead of running out to the freezing garage for an hour burst at a time. Project cue includes '39 Colson snap tank, which I've started. '41 Ladies Bullnose. '35 Colson tandem. '36 Silver King, and a pair of '83 Sidewinders.


----------



## TammyN (Nov 24, 2013)

*Girl's Colson Bullnose*

Finally won an eBay auction. I hope there's not an obvious reason why very few bid on this. I know it's missing some parts, hope they're not too hard to locate. I'm hoping there might be some decent original paint under the blue stuff, otherwise I'll have to find a painter.  I'm really excited to see it and get started cleaning it up one it arrives. Any and all advice is solicited, I'm good at filtering


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure your talents will bring this bike back to it's previous glory, TammyN.

I do love these fenders that swallow the tires to almost the rims.


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2013)

Traded a frankenbike I tried to sell all summer for this nice tan colored  Elgin.Lights front and back work.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 24, 2013)

My new Jag! Cleanin' up nicely already! Needs the rear rack, Springer & the starburst head badge. Holler at me if you can help me out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

Vince...that must have been a killer looking frankenbike.

Nice ....Higgins badged Elgin?

And Crazybikelady, your talents are producing nice work.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Vince...that must have been a killer looking frankenbike.
> 
> Nice ....Higgins badged Elgin?
> 
> ...




JD,It was a black Jaguar 2, three speed.It had a repop tank,missing racks,wrong fenders.It looked great.New owner was not a bike guy and just wanted a mens bike. I had $175 in it.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well with that setup it  is still a $250 valued bike.
I will have do some of deals for me brother. Good job and the buyer still was satisfied.
Nice Elgin!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 24, 2013)

TammyN said:


> Finally won an eBay auction. I hope there's not an obvious reason why very few bid on this...




Nick half considering bidding on it, but with shipping and packing, well he didn't want it that bad. Glad it's going to a good home with a CABEr. 
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*1962 Rotrax*

This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1953BelAir (Nov 24, 2013)

*Back after 20 years*

This falls out a little further than the past week but is very recent. These are a couple of my pick up's for the second time around. My father and I were into collecting bikes in the late 80's and early 90's. we got out of it in 1993 and sold off our entire collection. Most went to various collectors in the area. One local collector still had two of our original bikes. This 40's red and blue Shelby flyer and a 1968 Orange Krate. Both bikes were exactly in the same condition and unchanged when we sold them to him in 1993. I added the correct light onto the Shelby and switched out a couple of the non-correct items on the Krate. The Krate was one of the first ones we got and is really special to me. It still has the “5” I painted on the shifter knob with white testers paint and a match stick when I was 10. I’m leaving that alone. My Mom saved all the photos of the bikes we ever had. The old photo of the Shelby was in my parents back yard in 1993. The Krate photo was likely around 89 or 90 in my parents basement. A couple of parts were off of it. If I remember correctly, I was detailing the bike when I took the photo. It’s really cool to have these back in my current collection and share them with my Dad and my kids now.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Wow!*



Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 124509View attachment 124510View attachment 124511View attachment 124512View attachment 124513View attachment 124514View attachment 124515View attachment 124516




That is one freaking gorgeous bike.  Love it.  What components are you going to build it up with?  If it's 52cm c-to-c, I'll be even more jealous.


----------



## TammyN (Nov 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn
> 
> Wow, that's an awesome frame, and it looks pristine! Those lugs are a work of art.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn




Original, beautiful Nervex lugs. That's a QUALITY, detailed road frame. HUGE WIN!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 24, 2013)

TammyN said:


> Finally won an eBay auction. I hope there's not an obvious reason why very few bid on this. I know it's missing some parts, hope they're not too hard to locate. I'm hoping there might be some decent original paint under the blue stuff, otherwise I'll have to find a painter.  I'm really excited to see it and get started cleaning it up one it arrives. Any and all advice is solicited, I'm good at filtering




.....That bike was 9 miles from me.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 24, 2013)

jd56 said:


> And Crazybikelady, your talents are producing nice work.
> 
> 2




Thanky, JD!  You're too kind! ☺️


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn




I would call that an "Artisan" bike- beautiful!
Darcie


----------



## Iverider (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice! Beautiful lugs!



Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 124509View attachment 124512View attachment 124513


----------



## OldRider (Nov 24, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Very nice! Beautiful lugs!




Those European road bikes are of a far superior quality then anything we have here. That is some of the best lug work I've ever seen. Great find Shawn!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This one probably won't interest the mainstream CABEr but I've been after this frame set for about three years and the guy finally cut loose of it. 1962 Rotrax Le Premiere road bike. I'm going to build it with period pieces and ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 124509View attachment 124510View attachment 124511View attachment 124512View attachment 124513View attachment 124514View attachment 124515View attachment 124516




High quality frame. I really like the lugs and the braze-on extras. I'd be inclined to put a set of hammered Velo Orange fenders on that, assuming you can get them to size up properly. I suppose you could hunt for some Bluemels celluloid fenders, but they're not the most durable things.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the kind replies--didn't realize there were other closet road bike folks here! Just kidding. I enjoy, and appreciate, all kinds of bikes. I saw this frame set when I was on business one time in the little town of Bisbee, AZ. I plan on doing a build sans fenders using Bayliss Wiley, GB, Williams, Dunlop, Chater Lea, Brooks, and either Simplex or period Campy stuff. I have a few of the components but the search is on for many others. Theses bikes could be outfitted per customer request so I do have some wiggle room on components as long as it's contemporary to the bike. The two concessions I may make are the rims and the seat. The rims are some hard to find Dunlops and from what I've been told can be problematic as far as corrosion. The other is the seat which is generally a Brooks Model 15N. I may go for something like a modern 17 in honey brown with copper rivets just to set it apart. If anyone has English parts please let me know. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 25, 2013)

*My last harrah!*





this is my last harrah!
1941 super deluxe schwinn autocycle!
Original paint and chrome!
Best of class!
Best of show!
2013 village cycle swap and show!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 25, 2013)

Wes,
You are the King Of The Hill with that beauty!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 25, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the kind replies--didn't realize there were other closet road bike folks here! Just kidding. I enjoy, and appreciate, all kinds of bikes. I saw this frame set when I was on business one time in the little town of Bisbee, AZ. I plan on doing a build sans fenders using Bayliss Wiley, GB, Williams, Dunlop, Chater Lea, Brooks, and either Simplex or period Campy stuff. I have a few of the components but the search is on for many others. Theses bikes could be outfitted per customer request so I do have some wiggle room on components as long as it's contemporary to the bike. The two concessions I may make are the rims and the seat. The rims are some hard to find Dunlops and from what I've been told can be problematic as far as corrosion. The other is the seat which is generally a Brooks Model 15N. I may go for something like a modern 17 in honey brown with copper rivets just to set it apart. If anyone has English parts please let me know. Thanks, Shawn




Some Fiamme rims would look beautiful on that.


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2013)

found this bicycle tire snow chain in the tank of bike I picked up.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 25, 2013)

catfish said:


> found this bicycle tire snow chain in the tank of bike I picked up.




Very cool!


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Very cool!




Thanks. I think so too.


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 25, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the kind replies--didn't realize there were other closet road bike folks here! Just kidding. I enjoy, and appreciate, all kinds of bikes. I saw this frame set when I was on business one time in the little town of Bisbee, AZ. I plan on doing a build sans fenders using Bayliss Wiley, GB, Williams, Dunlop, Chater Lea, Brooks, and either Simplex or period Campy stuff. I have a few of the components but the search is on for many others. Theses bikes could be outfitted per customer request so I do have some wiggle room on components as long as it's contemporary to the bike. The two concessions I may make are the rims and the seat. The rims are some hard to find Dunlops and from what I've been told can be problematic as far as corrosion. The other is the seat which is generally a Brooks Model 15N. I may go for something like a modern 17 in honey brown with copper rivets just to set it apart. If anyone has English parts please let me know. Thanks, Shawn




Sounds like the Bisbee Bicycle Brothel


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2013)

schwinnderella said:


> Sounds like the Bisbee Bicycle Brothel




Yep, Ken Wallace, Proprietor! Actually he says he just shut the Bicycle Brothel down and that is why he decided to cut loose of the Rotrax. He also has an early girls Silver King that has a lot of copper plating and homemade parts with turquoise on it--more folk art than bicycle but kinda cool. Bisbee is an old copper mining town and the turquoise is found while mining the copper. I've provided a link to Ken's website that has pics of the shop. A neat old town...V/r Shawn

http://www.bisbeebicyclebrothel.com/


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2013)

70 or 71 krate can't read the numbers.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 124555
> this is my last harrah!
> 1941 super deluxe schwinn autocycle!
> Original paint and chrome!
> ...




Supurb!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 25, 2013)

*Bicycle tire snow chain*



catfish said:


> found this bicycle tire snow chain in the tank of bike i picked up.




Back in 1951 delivering papers on my Red Phantom, I took
the small chain links and wrapped them around the tire 
in a diagonal manner. That resulted in side sliding of the 
wheel and my landing in the street.

I would have had better success with the design of the chain you
found. That is a pretty good replica of automobile tire chains.

Wes Pinchot


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 28, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 124555
> this is my last harrah!
> 1941 super deluxe schwinn autocycle!
> Original paint and chrome!
> ...




Looking good Wes! Id love to see that bike someday! What's this last hurrah jazz?.


----------



## geosbike (Nov 28, 2013)

*chain*



catfish said:


> found this bicycle tire snow chain in the tank of bike I picked up.




ed, that is way kool , I been lookin for one


----------



## TammyN (Nov 29, 2013)

*Another eBay find*

I didn't really plan to buy this girl, I just put in a bid to boost her self-esteem, and now she's on the way to my house.  
In looking at old Arnold Schwinn catalogs, I'm thinking she's 1939 or 1940, but the fender color is confusing. The similar paint schemes shown have ivory or cream colored fenders, so I'm not sure if this is all original. I'm loving that rear reflector, glad it's still there.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2013)

geosbike said:


> ed, that is way kool , I been lookin for one




Thanks George. I think it would be easy to make. I'll bring it to the spring Memory Lane for show and tell.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 29, 2013)

TammyN said:


> I didn't really plan to buy this girl, I just put in a bid to boost her self-esteem, and now she's on the way to my house.
> In looking at old Arnold Schwinn catalogs, I'm thinking she's 1939 or 1940, but the fender color is confusing. The similar paint schemes shown have ivory or cream colored fenders, so I'm not sure if this is all original. I'm loving that rear reflector, glad it's still there.




That is a great bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2013)

TammyN said:


> I didn't really plan to buy this girl, I just put in a bid to boost her self-esteem, and now she's on the way to my house.
> In looking at old Arnold Schwinn catalogs, I'm thinking she's 1939 or 1940, but the fender color is confusing. The similar paint schemes shown have ivory or cream colored fenders, so I'm not sure if this is all original. I'm loving that rear reflector, glad it's still there.




Looks like a BFG badged DX. What letter does the serial# start with? Not sure what you are talking about on the front fender but the bike looks original to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## TammyN (Nov 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a BFG badged DX. What letter does the serial# start with? Not sure what you are talking about on the front fender but the bike looks original to me. V/r Shawn




Serial number is B 92323, badge is Ace. Was it possibly made for Ace Hardware?


----------



## restodave (Dec 1, 2013)

*Unidentified girl's bike*

I picked this bike up today, but I'm not exactly sure what it is. There's no badge and there's 2 or 3 coats of house paint on it, but it is in reasonable riding condition. I'll be cleaning it up for my girlfriend so we can both have something to ride.

Any help identifying it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

